# Anyone know these bloodlines?



## purely_pitbull (May 30, 2007)

Got a call about a GSD needing a home (will post him to the rescue section once I have more info), and am trying to find out what I can about his lines. He's a gorgeous dog and obviously from a working line, but that's as much as I know...

Anyone know how to research this stuff?

Sire is listed as Cherry Von Morgenluft, DL 552113/02 (07-01)
Dam is listed as Shadow Von Haus Ravan, DL 767277/09 (07-01)

The litter was from April 2001, if that helps...?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

You can start looking for them in the http://www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

they are not listed on there Catu.

Ok this is what I DO know. Cherry was born on 7/20/1994. Shadow was born 11/23/1998. Cherry is a sable GSD and Shadow is a Pure Black GSD. They are both AKC registered. 

I will continue looking and let you know if I come across anything else.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Cherry's breeder seems to be Ulf Kintzel- http://www.whitecloversheepfarm.com/- i am going to do more tracing and find out for sure and i will let you know. I have found some other Von Morgenluft dogs and they have all come from him according the their profiles. 

Both Cherry and Shadow are from German Lines (DDR)


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: purely_pitbullGot a call about a GSD needing a home (will post him to the rescue section once I have more info), and am trying to find out what I can about his lines. He's a gorgeous dog and obviously from a working line, but that's as much as I know...
> 
> Anyone know how to research this stuff?
> 
> ...


do you know what the pups registered name is?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GSDTrainCherry's breeder seems to be Ulf Kintzel- http://www.whitecloversheepfarm.com/- i am going to do more tracing and find out for sure and i will let you know. I have found some other Von Morgenluft dogs and they have all come from him according the their profiles.


Ulf Kintzel's kennel is Quasliner Moor. Though apparently he's used some Morgenluft dogs in his breeding in the past, Morgenluft is not his kennel. 

I've never head of that kennel but judging by the SZ numbers of the few Morgenluft dogs on PDB, I would guess this is a German kennel. The pedigrees of the few Morgenluft dogs on PDB are all west German (not DDR) working lines.


----------



## purely_pitbull (May 30, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GSDTrainCherry's breeder seems to be Ulf Kintzel- http://www.whitecloversheepfarm.com/- i am going to do more tracing and find out for sure and i will let you know. I have found some other Von Morgenluft dogs and they have all come from him according the their profiles.
> 
> Both Cherry and Shadow are from German Lines (DDR)


Hey, thanks so much! I couldn't find them anywhere. I was wondering if he might be DDR - very cool.

His registered name is Jones' Bandit II, but he's only been kept as a pet. Here are a couple of pics I took of him a few years ago - I'll write up a post for him in the next day or so. Of course, it'd have to be now that he's seven that he suddenly "has to go." Poor guy.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

now that is a good lookin boy and built like a bull


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I love that last pic, such an expressive face! He is pretty big, or looks it should I say.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

you could try http://www.ddrlegends.com


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow, just found this thread while searching for something else. Actually Morgenluft was a breeder (Beth Gordon) just north of Atlanta. She was in our Schutzhund club for years and while didn't breed a ton, she produced some nice dogs. The male, Ari von Morgenluft, that Ulf Kintzel used for his first litter was our dog (my husband got him from Beth). Ulf was in a TV show called Breed All About on the German Shepherd on Animal Planet. The segment on police dogs was filmed at our house with Ari (the officer who handled him at the time and his family had to pretend our house was theirs). Anyway after Ulf watched the show he called us because Ari's temperament was just what he was looking for. He drove down here stayed about 24 hours, bred the dogs and left because he had to get back to the sheep. 
Anyway, his foundation male is from that litter.
We still have one dog from those lines, Griff von Morgenluft, who is 10yo and is probably the absolute best ambassador for the GSD you could ask for. 
Annette


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

An easy way to settle if the dogs can from Ulf is to contact him 

I don't see either of those dogs as having ever been used as a sire or dam in any of his litters, though. But he may know who was using them if he was a working relationship with the Morgenluft kennel.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Morgenluft doesn't exist anymore, she stopped breeding about 10 years ago. He did use Ari von Morgenluft for his first breeding. His longtime working male Anton was from that first litter. I sat in my kitchen with Ulf and witnessed the breeding.
Note the pic of Ulf in the PDB listing.
SG Anton vom Quasliner Moor - German Shepherd Dog

For the second litter, Ulf contacted us again as he wanted to repeat the breeding since he was so pleased with the first time. Ari was no longer available at stud as he had a serious injury to his back. So we contacted Beth who still had Bar, Ari's full brother from the next litter, and Ulf bred Bea to Bar von Morgenluft for his second litter.

PAM SG Berta vom Quasliner Moor - German Shepherd Dog

Annette


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If the litter is from 2001? Isn't he 10?


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Which litter? Anton was born in 1999 I think, Cherry von Morgenluft was born in 1994 or so (I know Ari was born in 1991, Bar in 1992). 

Annette


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

The litter cited in the first post.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh, well I'm not sure. The OP was looking for info on a dog that was a pup from Cherry. Since Cherry would have been 7 in '01, then that sounds feasible.

Annette


----------

